# Top 10 Hybrid Animals



## NinaPeas (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.hemmy.net/2006/06/19/top-10-hybrid-animals/

I definitely want a Zorse!!!


----------



## pixie (Jun 22, 2006)

i like the cama its awesome


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 22, 2006)

the leopon looks cool, all the animals look like real life pokemon characters :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 22, 2006)

Great site! I had a ball following the links. Thanks for helping me kill some time


----------



## geckodan (Jun 22, 2006)

What, no Carphondro???????


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 22, 2006)

That ligon sits as tall as that man is standing!!! That is just awesome!


----------



## Australis (Jun 22, 2006)

Rat x Prairie Dog 

Matt


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't think they should artificially inseminate, just to make a hybrid like the cama that would never happen naturally. It just looks awkward and disproportionate.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 29, 2006)

A Zonkey? They've always been called zedonks, as far as I'm aware.

And Matt, that Rat x Prairie Dog reminds me of someone I know.



Hix


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 29, 2006)

So attractive...

J.


----------

